# Toro snowblower ccr 2400



## dabeldo (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi,

As we are getting buried in snow, I chose to wait just to make sure it was snowing before I tried my snowblower! Now it wont start, changed the spark plug and replaced the prime button, but it wont start, acts as if it is getting no power someone please help, any advice would be great thank you


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The basics for an ICE are air, fuel, spark, under compression.
We can only assume it ran last year - what storage methods did you employ?
Did you...add fuel stabilzer and run it to get the stabil to the carb? -or-
Did you...add fuel stabilzer and run it dry?
All too often it's easy to neglect to prep ICEs for storage, and stale fuel is often a problem, and what occurs to that fuel in the interim.

Try putting some fresh mixed fuel (half to a full a teaspoon) into the throat of the carburetor, and try to start it. If it fires and then stalls, you've shown it'll run if it gets fuel. If so, then fuel delivery, which is usually a carburetor issue, exists. Let us know what happens and we can guide you from there.


----------



## DRslots (Oct 19, 2012)

put in fresh gas and clean the carburetor with carb cleaner


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you checked for spark at the tip of the plug? Did you disassemble the carb to clean it? There is a nozzle and jet with tiny holes that that can cause problems if obstructed.


----------



## nein-reis (Dec 31, 2012)

Empty the fuel and clean the carb, check for water separation in the fuel. What year is the blower?


----------

